# Was Ishmeet Singh Killed?



## Boota (Sep 23, 2008)

_Ishmeet Singh_, a well known young celebrity singer and the winner of Voice of India contest (2007), was born on September 2nd, 1989 to _Gurprinder Singh & Amritpal Kaur_. _Ishmeet Singh_ with his beautiful voice, sheer determination, commitment towards music, and of course with blessings from the Almighty, family, friends, and fans won the Voice of India title in the very first season of the contest. Apart from being an extremely talented singer, _Ishmeet_ was known for his modesty, serenity, and strong family values. The guy was blessed to possess such humility in spite of attaining fame in such a short time. 

As they say the good die young, _Ishmeet_ died on July 29th, 2008 in the Maldives. _Ishmeet_ had gone to Maldives to perform for the '_Star Voice of Maldives_' contest to be held on the 1st of August, 2008. He “supposedly” drowned in the swimming pool of the Chaaya Island Dhonveli resort, at which he was staying on Tuesday, 29th of July 2008 only three days before he was scheduled to perform.

The news of his untimely death has shocked the whole country and his fans. This tragic news is particularly shocking for Sikhs as he was representing his clean Sikh Identity all round the world. _Ishmeet_ made Sikhs proud of his achievement and by his presence at recognised high class venues. Ishmeet not only mesmerized the music fraternity but also enthralled the whole world with his voice and devotion to singing.
There are many unanswered concerns about _Ishmeet’s_ death. Drowning of a 5 ft 11inch tall guy in a swimming pool which was about 7.5 ft deep seems absurd and questionable. The corroboration of the facts by eye witnesses seem fragile. Definitely the loose ends of the mystery need to be tied before concluding anything.However, just hours before he was scheduled to get a state funeral, Ishmeet's uncle Charan Kamal Singh said in Ludhiana on Thursday that injury marks on the forehead and chest and the budding singer's swollen face had aroused suspicion that he may have been murdered.
"His death is not an accident alone. It could be part of a conspiracy. We want the matter investigated thoroughly. We want a case registered," Ishmeet's uncle told reporters in Ludhiana.
Photographs of the singer's body clearly showed a black mark on his forehead. The final post mortem report would be made available by Thursday evening.
*Darbar-e-Khalsa Dal*, a Sikh organisation, has asked the Government of India to initiate a CBI inquiry into the death of _Ishmeet Singh_, winner of Star voice of India.

Addressing a gathering at the meeting of the organisation held at local gurdwara Gau Ghat, _Jasdeep Singh Kaonke_, president of the organisation, said its strange that Prime Minister of India _Dr Manmohan Singh_ is not accepting the demand of a CBI enquiry. _Ishmeet Singh_ had brought laurels for the whole Sikh community.”

_Kaonke_ said _Ishmeet’s_ death was a part of a pre planned deep-rooted conspiracy to stop the rising star from attaining a high position in the musical world of the country. He said the the criminals behind the alleged murder could be brought before the people only through CBI enquiry.

He said they would be forced to agitate against the Government if their demand is not met. He also appealed all the social, religious and the political organisations of the state to come together and urge the government to accept their demand. 

YouTube - â™ªâ™ªHear- Star Voice Of India -Ishmeet Singh SpeaksÂ®â™ªâ™ª 

_
_


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 23, 2008)

YouTube - nusrat yaadan vichre sajan sayarts.com


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 13, 2008)

Boota said:


> _Ishmeet Singh_, a well known young celebrity singer and the winner of Voice of India contest (2007), was born on September 2nd, 1989 to _Gurprinder Singh & Amritpal Kaur_. _Ishmeet Singh_ with his beautiful voice, sheer determination, commitment towards music, and of course with blessings from the Almighty, family, friends, and fans won the Voice of India title in the very first season of the contest. Apart from being an extremely talented singer, _Ishmeet_ was known for his modesty, serenity, and strong family values. The guy was blessed to possess such humility in spite of attaining fame in such a short time.
> 
> As they say the good die young, _Ishmeet_ died on July 29th, 2008 in the Maldives. _Ishmeet_ had gone to Maldives to perform for the '_Star Voice of Maldives_' contest to be held on the 1st of August, 2008. He “supposedly” drowned in the swimming pool of the Chaaya Island Dhonveli resort, at which he was staying on Tuesday, 29th of July 2008 only three days before he was scheduled to perform.
> 
> ...


 
I think this entire issue needs to be fully investigated. Times events, witnesses and what actually happened.:}--}:


----------

